# Unnamed Characters in Dialogue



## RKWO (Mar 18, 2006)

I have just finished writing a script. My only question is, since I plan on writing many more episodes, I have four characters in the opening scene that have no names or anything is known about them besides they are dressed like criminals. I have them written in with dialogue as "Criminal One, Criminal Two, etc." when they have dialogue. Is this correct or should I be using some other way to let the reader know who is speaking.


----------



## mammamaia (Mar 18, 2006)

that's ok, but it's better to use #1 and so on... can be seen more easily... i can't see what can be 'standard' about how 'criminals' dress, however... there are various kinds of criminals, from rapists who wear 3-pc-suits or blue jeans, to theives who steal from corporations or convenience stores, and murderers who are any gender, age, or social status... so that makes no sense at all...

regardless, if they're meant to be ongoing characters, or even if they just appear in several scenes of one episode, they should be named... after all, if they speak to each other, they may use their names now and then, right?... 

plus, what do you mean about 'many more episodes'?... if you're writing a tv series, do you realize that in the us, you won't have as good a chance as a snowball in hell on a hot day in july has, of becoming a snowman to even get it read?... all new tv series/sitcoms are generated in-house and all unagented submissions to networks are returned unopened... 

or, are you writing something _else_ that involves 'episodes' [can't guess what]?... 

hugs, maia


----------



## RKWO (Mar 19, 2006)

actually I have a friend who works and writes under FOX Searchlight who is moving to CA, so while it's an uphill battle, and it's just for fun, we're trying out a tv script. 

Second, yeah, all I needed was Person #1 vs. Person One when writing it, hahaha, I wasn't wondering recommendations on what style of clothing they would wear, but haha, thanks anyways.


----------



## RussellN (Apr 2, 2006)

Mammamaia, do I read in your comment that with an agent you do have a chance of getting an idea for a TV series considered?  I presume it would need to be a US agent, and perhaps even a scripts specialist?

Russell


----------



## mammamaia (Apr 2, 2006)

not exactly... or, not that _simply_... you'd have to be an established writer with a good list of credits under your belt _and_ have a 'known' agent with solid gold connections to the tv industry... given those requisites, it's possible a proposed new series could be looked at and considered by a network... 

or, with such a cv and such an agent, you could get hired to write for their current series/sitcoms, thereby getting two feet in the door, so you can hopefully get your proposal looked at 'on the inside' after you've proved your worth...


----------



## Aztecsfinest (Apr 17, 2006)

I think you just described yourself Maia, all you need is an agent!

And it is difficult to get into T.V regardless of connections, there is one thing that also matters that many script writers some times forget about:
The Audience: If they hate it it's going down. And regardless of wether it's good or not, Fox has a habit of chucking even it's best shows.

I'm not not trying to discourage you of course, by all means pursue the dream, just prepared for just in case things don't work out.

Good Luck

Ps Don't be afraid to name the characters, it makes the actors feel important and easier to work with.

Eternal commradery-
Aztecs Finest


----------



## mammamaia (Apr 18, 2006)

not really, af... but thanks for the compliment... 

and it's actually virtually impossible for a new writer to break into tv with an original series, no matter how good it might be... sort of a catch 22, like if you're not _already_ on the inside, you can't _get_ there...


----------

